# Cosmo & Samson



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Cosmo could be Tabitha's twin brother! It's great to see the boyz playing so well together.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

BTW: Is it all that much more work having the two dogs? Is Samson still super close to you guys or does he spend a lot of his time buddying up to Cosmo?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldencrazy said:


> BTW: Is it all that much more work having the two dogs? Is Samson still super close to you guys or does he spend a lot of his time buddying up to Cosmo?


Samson really hasn't changed with us at all....but he's getting closer to Cosmo, so I don't know if that will change.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

GREAT pics thanxs for sharing


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, these pics are great! They really do look like long time buddies. You'd never believe Cosmoses just arrived a week ago.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Everyone knows how happy I am to see these! 

Rick I am gonna have to email you about what the "group" said today when they picked up Woody--with a check for my expenses for flying Cosmo--I can't say it in a public forum. Your never gonna believe it.....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pictures thanks for sharing them with us! Glad to hear that they are getting along so well.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the great pictures Rick! They are both gorgeous dogs. They are lucky to have you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You have 2 very handsome dogs.
keep sending the pictures.
When are you changing yr signature to add on Cosmo?.
I love the picture of yr daughter with the dogs.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

njb said:


> Everyone knows how happy I am to see these!
> 
> Rick I am gonna have to email you about what the "group" said today when they picked up Woody--with a check for my expenses for flying Cosmo--I can't say it in a public forum. Your never gonna believe it.....



I'd like to know too  I hope it's good...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> I'd like to know too  I hope it's good...


If it were good-you could say it in public, no? I can't imagine anyone having negative things to say-look at the pictures-Cosmo is where he is supposed to be-in a loving, caring home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I realize that the saga of Cosmos' trip home was back in November, but I have just read the whole thing from start to finish and I have to tell you all - this is one of the greatest things I have ever heard of. 

Truly an inspiring story and I am immeasurably glad NJB didn't give up and Rick and his family stepped up to take him in. What a tragic loss it would have been had he been put to sleep!

Bravo everyone involved!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> Well I realize that the saga of Cosmos' trip home was back in November, but I have just read the whole thing from start to finish and I have to tell you all - this is one of the greatest things I have ever heard of.
> 
> Truly an inspiring story and I am immeasurably glad NJB didn't give up and Rick and his family stepped up to take him in. What a tragic loss it would have been had he been put to sleep!
> 
> Bravo everyone involved!


Thank you. It's one of those cool stories you hear about.....except that we got to be a part of it... I love to tell the story, because it just makes our forum sound that much better....knowing that the forum helped make it happen.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh what beautiful fur kids you have!!! They sure look LOVED!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are owned by a handsome pair of pups. Looks like they get along great and must keep you quite entertained.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, the story of Cosmo is amazing-I think the Reader's Digest would really be interested in a little story about it. I just wanted to add that the day of the transport, all of us here at GRF were on pins and needles waiting for Rick to get him at the airport. I kept checking the computer all day hoping for news that he had landed safely. And when you think-others from all over the world were doing the same thing-we were all anxious to see that Cosmo was in his forever home!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh they are just beautiful, and clearly the best of buds. Gotta love that part. Fantastic photos, they are just gorgeous happy guys! :bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great looking pair Rick. Samson looks the same. Glad that you were able to get Cosmo. Nice photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

It's so fun to watch them play tug of war, isn't it? Mine play and play and play and eventually they both end up nose to nose on their stomachs, almost asleep, but neither wants to give up.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> It's so fun to watch them play tug of war, isn't it? Mine play and play and play and eventually they both end up nose to nose on their stomachs, almost asleep, but neither wants to give up.


These pictures were extra special because this was when they first started playing together. Funny, looking back, we thought they might not ever really like each other. And now, three months later, they are best friends...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pictures, they are beauties.


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> These pictures were extra special because this was when they first started playing together. Funny, looking back, we thought they might not ever really like each other. And now, three months later, they are best friends...


So great to see them so happy together. We brought Bentley home a few weeks ago and at first we too thought they would just co-exist, but now they just love each other! Just shows that things take time! They sure look great together now!  I'll have to read up on his story!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jpwalla0208 said:


> I'll have to read up on his story!


Happy to share it:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Thank you. It's one of those cool stories you hear about.....except that we got to be a part of it... I love to tell the story, because it just makes our forum sound that much better....knowing that the forum helped make it happen.


Exactly Rick. This is why so many people are upset about what happened to ChatGoldens. We were able to save a lot of dogs because of that forum between transport coordinating and just spreading the word with each other and crossposting and also fundraising. This is why we came over here. Because we will be able to do the same hopefully by spreading the word and helping each other here when need be.


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Happy to share it:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ioral-problems-issues/10723-kennel-craze.html



Thanks so much for posting it here. I literally just spent the last 45 minutes reading through it and I am so incredibly impressed. The rest of the CG people MUST read this - we have found the right forum guys! What an amazing story.  You guys rock!


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey I have a Cosmo too....a very noisy Cosmo at the moment might a add. Those are some wonderful looking puppers you got there


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Exactly Rick. This is why so many people are upset about what happened to ChatGoldens. We were able to save a lot of dogs because of that forum between transport coordinating and just spreading the word with each other and crossposting and also fundraising. This is why we came over here. Because we will be able to do the same hopefully by spreading the word and helping each other here when need be.


Watching others help made us want to save Cosmo. My wife had been saying we didn't need another dog yet, but when I told her Cosmo's story, she didn't even hesitate in saying we should bring him home...

Mblonde & Goldencrazy bringing Magic home.....Mary and her 17 dogs D)....we wanted to be part of a miracle, too....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Now that's what I like to see... happy couch-potatoes :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Now that's what I like to see... happy couch-potatoes :


It actually takes some coaxing to get Cosmo up on the couch. Samson will do it anytime he thinks he can get away with it (translated: when my wife ain't home).


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, that was a special day on the forum. We were camped-out on that thread, watching and hoping that Cosmo would have a smooth flight. After seeing all of Rick's photos and videos of Samson and Cosmo, it seems like those two dogs have been together since birth.

And it was really neat to see such a grassroots rescue effort take place. That's one of the most impressive things about rescue success stories; the dogs are totally depending on volunteers to save them, and with the power of the Internet, dogs in trouble have much better chances of rescue. 

The other most impressive thing about rescue success stories is how well the adopted dog settles into the new home.

The Cosmo story really drives those points home. Forums like this one have huge rescue potential. Keep telling that smiling dog's inspiring story, Rick; you and your family and Samson and of course *njb*, have truly made all the difference for Cosmo, and just look at the joy he has brought to you.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Yep, that was a special day on the forum. We were camped-out on that thread, watching and hoping that Cosmo would have a smooth flight. After seeing all of Rick's photos and videos of Samson and Cosmo, it seems like those two dogs have been together since birth.
> 
> And it was really neat to see such a grassroots rescue effort take place. That's one of the most impressive things about rescue success stories; the dogs are totally depending on volunteers to save them, and with the power of the Internet, dogs in trouble have much better chances of rescue.
> 
> ...



I am just glad the folks at the rescue gave us a chance to work it all out---now that Rick and family know him better--imagine the level of provocation it would take to get him to bite.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It's funny that of all the videos and photos we've posted, this is the thread that has been brought back... Maybe I'll sit down and try and pull all the pictures and videos together, with the original thread, and try and show the whole story in one thread... 

Many people have read the "Kennel Craze" thread and PMed me.....I don't feel like a hero about Cosmo. I still feel like "I got a great dog." I've always been more proud of our forum coming together to make it happen....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> I am just glad the folks at the rescue gave us a chance to work it all out---now that Rick and family know him better--imagine the level of provocation it would take to get him to bite.


You're right.....remember, it was said that he bit during "rough play." I have a hard time getting him to even lightly mouth my hand during rough play. And even when he gets playing rough with Samson, if Samson yipes at all.....he stops and acts very concerned that he might have hurt Samson.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

MAJOR happy pups!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are truly best friends, aren't they?


----------

